# Yippee



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

At last after about 8 months of searching we got our 34ft Holiday Rambler and drove it 450 miles from the dealership home, first time behind the wheel of one of these beauties and it was a baptism of fire, missed a couple of turnings, got stuck at a mini roundabout, was convinced there was a leak in the fuel tank every time we went up a hill (about 10-12 mpg!!) Anyway, it was all worth it, just getting our trip organised now, anyone know of any decent campsites for a 34ft RV? Are there quite a few capsites that will be able to take it? ive got all the books/atlases/tom tom etc. Any recommendations are welcome, especially around the south west of France where we aim to go first.

Cheers
J


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations  another RV on the forum ... :wink: 

Nothing is quite so exciting as that first hundred odd miles in an RV, I have similar hair raising memories with George on roundabouts, tight left handers 8O , tail swing in service stations .... heart stopping at times but ohh the sheer thrill when you start to relax and enjoy the ride, the view, the fun of driving such a large vehicle and learning where he can go and where he cannot .. I still recall the look on the faces of two German cops, staring open mouthed as I negotiated a tight right hander in a small Mosel village.. priceless .... :lol: :lol: 
Can't help much with S.W. France, but in general we had little trouble with aires or stelplatz last year.. go and enjoy it   

All the best Jim :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hello

Welcome to your "new home".

Can't offer much advice on sites etc, but after spending years tramming about on coaches, I know of various "tight spots" to avoid throughout Italy!

Rapide561


----------

